
NASA Mulls Deep-Space Station on the Far Side of the Moon - ytNumbers
http://www.space.com/17856-nasa-deep-space-station-moon-farside.html
======
tocomment
Would it be possible to move the ISS to this location? That would be pretty
amazing.

